# input type="file" anpassen



## Grimreaper (22. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das eher ins CSS Forum gehört, aber ich versuch einfach mal mein Glück.

Hat man eine Form mit <input  type="file"...> dann erscheint innerhalb der Form eine Textbox und daneben ein Button, mit dem man das Dateisystem durchsuchen kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen Button nicht neben, sondern unterhalb der Textbox anzeigen zu lassen?

Dann hätt ich gleich noch ne Frage: Wie zeige ich eine Drop-Down List an? Bei SelfHTML wird  eine <select> Anweisung dafür angegeben, die wird bei mir aber nicht als Drop-Down Liste, sondern nur als "normale" Listbox angezeigt.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Mark (22. August 2003)

Hi!

Input Type=file: keine Ahnung  

select: mit "size=1" wird's eine Drop-Down-Liste... meintest Du das?

//edit: Sehe gerade, daß SelfHTML im Beispiel ein "multiple" gesetzt hat. Das muß natürlich raus -> Drop-Down und Multiple schließen sich ja aus...


----------

